# The Witcher: Neue Bilder zur Serie zeigen Hauptfiguren - und ein Monster



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Neue Bilder zur Serie zeigen Hauptfiguren - und ein Monster*

						Netflix hat wieder einige neue Bilder zur Serie The Witcher veröffentlicht, die Ende 2019 über den Streaming-Dienst erscheinen soll. Die Fotos zeigen unter anderem die Hauptfiguren der Serie wie Geralt, Yennefer und Ciri - allerdings ist auch eine seltsame Monsterklaue zu sehen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Neue Bilder zur Serie zeigen Hauptfiguren - und ein Monster*


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Oktober 2019)

Pavetta und Duny möglicherweise. Das wäre cool.


----------

